# Stuff



## Clam (Feb 4, 2011)

No digging lately so I got really bored and started on some projects with the stuff I keep in boxes that I found digging pits


----------



## Clam (Feb 4, 2011)

More.....


----------



## Clam (Feb 4, 2011)

Some points and bullets with a gunflint........


----------



## Clam (Feb 4, 2011)

Buttons galore.....


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 4, 2011)

whats that weird bullet on the left?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 4, 2011)

The displays look real good,....Lot's of interesting items there...Good job.


----------



## Clam (Feb 4, 2011)

Best I can figure it was a elephant gun ! Measures .4885 so it was one big ass round. The casings were still on them when we dug them but they just fell apart, could not read what was on the rim.


----------



## earlyglass (Feb 4, 2011)

Can you tell me what the embossing is on the seals?

 Mike


----------



## PrivyCheese (Feb 4, 2011)

COME ON!!!!!!!!!!!! Show the mandable.....We want to see it...Great stuff Gregg....show the darn thing dude.


----------



## Clam (Feb 5, 2011)

Ok John here you go......this thing would not fit into any of the frames I have...


----------



## Poison_Us (Feb 5, 2011)

> whats that weird bullet on the left?


 
 Many people worked on how to make bullets faster many years ago.  One method was to design it with these seal rings (for lack of a better term that escapes me at the moment)  This still creates the seal in the barrel needed while eliminating a good portion of friction from a bullet that was the same width all the way down.  This also alowed them to make larger bullets without increasing the amount of  force to push them out the barrel (by a whole lot), and possibly blowing up the gun.  This same idea is still used today in some molds that people use to make their own bullets, and in some lead pellets for BB/Pellet guns.


----------



## PrivyCheese (Feb 5, 2011)

Everytime I see it I think its so cool, and who might it be and how the heck it got thrown in a privy.


----------

